# Furry Chatrooms!



## agshepherd (Sep 16, 2009)

Whats everyone's favorite Furry Chat room? URLs would be great. Im looking for some chat rooms cause Im bored and cant sleep.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 16, 2009)

Obligatory #furaffinity chat from the chat mod ^.^
irc://irc.furnet.org/furaffinity


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 16, 2009)

I would kinda like to know this to


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 16, 2009)

I've never been in any kind of chatroom before. Unless forums count.


----------



## agshepherd (Sep 16, 2009)

Eli said:


> Obligatory #furaffinity chat from the chat mod ^.^
> irc://irc.furnet.org/furaffinity



Figured it out! Great thanks!


----------



## Carenath (Sep 16, 2009)

Eli said:


> Obligatory #furaffinity chat from the chat mod ^.^
> irc://irc.furnet.org/furaffinity


Obligatory response: Agreed

Though I wouldnt inflict Failnet's instability on anyone


----------



## Yellow00 (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't seem to figure this out :[


----------



## Russ (Sep 16, 2009)

I usually hang around the chatrooms for the UK furs.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 16, 2009)

Yellow00 said:


> I can't seem to figure this out :[



hm. Figure what out hun?


----------



## furry fan (Sep 16, 2009)

the link doesnt work


----------



## Aurali (Sep 16, 2009)

furry fan said:


> the link doesnt work



because it's an irc link. You have to have an irc client to get the chat running
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=47271
^ how to get in

If you need more help please tell me. I'm happy to assist ^.^


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 16, 2009)

I chat on Furcadia if that counts


----------



## furry fan (Sep 16, 2009)

Eli said:


> because it's an irc link. You have to have an irc client to get the chat running
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=47271
> ^ how to get in
> 
> If you need more help please tell me. I'm happy to assist ^.^


ok thanks ^^


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Sep 16, 2009)

I hav a perfect one! Two actually and they're both furry chats even though one says Sonic.

www.xat.com/Club_zero_blue
www.xat.com/Sonicsecretunderground



Hope you like them!!!


----------

